# Simple Solar Melter



## Jay T (May 3, 2010)

no pic


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

Would love to see that if you can work out your posting problems. I was thinking of building one - but I only have 1 hive (so far) and the plans on this site are for a much larger operation.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

My son is trying to help me out. It looks like the pic was to big and we can't download such files. 
I'm sure somebody has given lessons in sending photos before. People like myself who are computer challenged ( and more interested in bees then technology) can do with some help.


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

email them over max - I'll sort it out


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)




----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for putting the photo up, Rob. :thumbsup:
I had a Solar Melter ( a proper one!) but this one needs no carpentry skills and indeed no skills at all. The Polystyrene boxes are plentyful and the icream containers are simply a handy size - other containers will do the job.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I've been running a similar system. I use an old cooler (old plastic type) and plate glass top. The difference with mine is that I use a course mesh container that is lined with paper towel. The wax goes on top of the paper towel. The wax melts and filters through the paper towel and drips into a container partly filled with water. The wax comes out really clean - one shot.


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

Astro, just curious, why use water?


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I use the water so that the cooled disc of wax breaks free easily. I'm sure you could use some type of release agent or a different collection container that would work as well or better. I use a 2 gallon white plastic icing container. Once cooled just push on the wax and it breaks free and comes out as a disc.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

plus with water in dish all the yuk separates from the wax better so you get water ,yuk, then wax


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

2 questions:

Would a piece of cloth like an old sheet or t-shirt work as well as a paper towel?

Would a light bulb shining on the melter (instead of the sun) work?


----------

